
Ask HN: How can you shield your face from facial recognition - x__x
<i>
======
yesenadam
This talk from the last DEF CON is good, there's stuff on confusing face, body
and numberplate-reading NNs in various ways.

Kate Rose - Adversarial Fashion Sartorial Hacking - DEF CON 27

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVcGZ_Ak4NI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVcGZ_Ak4NI)

------
BjoernKW
Zak McKracken nose glasses ...

On a more serious note:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_vision_dazzle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_vision_dazzle)

Inspired by dazzle painting for ships
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dazzle_camouflage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dazzle_camouflage)
) rather than hiding your face this type of makeup attempts to confuse
computer vision systems with weird shapes and colours.

Here are a few examples: [https://cvdazzle.com/](https://cvdazzle.com/) These
tend to be rather conspicuous, though. Depending on your environment and the
rest of your style these might attract quite some attention.

------
karinakarina
I wear a cap, but I would like to invest in some reflectacles
([https://www.reflectacles.com/#home](https://www.reflectacles.com/#home)),
glasses that block facial mapping.

------
wizzerking
I have a baseball style cap with a ring of IR LEDS attached to a circuit and
battery everytime I go around LAX [https://www.instructables.com/id/The-
Invisible-Face-Mask-/](https://www.instructables.com/id/The-Invisible-Face-
Mask-/) [https://odditymall.com/justice-caps-hide-your-face-from-
surv...](https://odditymall.com/justice-caps-hide-your-face-from-surveillance-
cameras)

By the time they get around to viewing the videos i am long gone. Just wear
run of the mill clothes to blend in

------
thepaulstella
Juggalo makeup - woop woop.

[https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/worried-facial-
recognition-t...](https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/worried-facial-recognition-
technology-juggalo-makeup-prevents-involuntary-surveillance-232354372.html)

------
askGor
Put something colorful on your nose!

------
Finnucane
Everyone should wear Groucho glasses.

~~~
drallison
Or, better, Guy Fawkes masks, for example, [https://smile.amazon.com/Floureon-
Vendetta-Costume-Cosplay-C...](https://smile.amazon.com/Floureon-Vendetta-
Costume-Cosplay-
Carnivals/dp/B016OF0P0Y/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2YNPO0W0D0DOA&dchild=1&keywords=guy+fawkes+mask+high+quality&qid=1580012934&sprefix=guy+faw%2Caps%2C213&sr=8-5)

~~~
Finnucane
But less amusing.

